# Sonokinetic Releases - Ostinato Strings



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 28, 2016)

*Ostinato Strings: The phrase library for complex chords*

Ever since we started developing phrase libraries (and we've done quite a few now), we've been wanting to expand the harmonic material these libraries could output. We've never really been able to go beyond standard major and minor chords with our recorded phrases. There are many reasons for this; because our phrases are recorded live as a whole rather than constructed from smaller pieces, because there are hardware limitations to user's computers and because there are limits to the recording time we can allocate to a specific product while still keeping it affordable. Some of our products do contain different material, and with the harmonic shift function there are ways to approach things like 7th chords and sus chords, but until now we didn't have a way to play all the chords we wanted and also offer different inversions of these chords.

At the heart of the Ostinato series there is an entirely new process that we've been developing for quite some time now. From the recording stage, the entire approach is different from our regular phrase instruments in that we recorded separate intervals for various rhythm building blocks. After careful editing we combine these intervals through an intelligent script that builds them into chords in 5 different voicings and up to 4 inversions (the fourth only for 7th chords).

Not only does the engine build the chords based on the inversion you play in the chord area, but when you play in the harmonic shift area it will judge which inversion it plays based on the chord that came before it, the chord quality on the key you're in and the position of the chord you're triggering in that key. This ensures that transitions are smooth and harmonically correct.

Ostinato recognises and plays 12 different chord types, it is our first instrument that can handle diminished, half-diminished, augmented chords and many more. For a full list check the user manual.

This is the first product in this new line of instruments that will coexist alongside both our Orchestral Series and our Phrase-Based libraries, bridging the gap by doing one specific thing exceptionally well... ostinato chords.

*Tutorial Overview*



*Tutorial In detail*



*Demos*



Ostinato is available for the free Kontakt Player version 5.1 and above and NKS
*
There will be a 50% discount for a limited time.*

https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ostinato-strings/?ref=vi-c

We, at Sonokinetic BV, are very proud to introduce Ostinato Strings to you and can’t wait to hear the amazing things you, our valued customer base, will produce with it.


----------



## Eric G (Nov 28, 2016)

Looking forward to another indispensable Sonokinetic library!


----------



## SBK (Nov 28, 2016)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## procreative (Nov 28, 2016)

I think this (hope) is based on my recent product suggestion. So I hope it includes some fast blurry run type stuff?


----------



## Vovique (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh no, I can already feel it sucking money out of my "12 Days of Christmas" budget!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 6, 2016)

Ostinato Strings: A first Look with Geoff Manchester



Release of Ostinato Strings is planned on December 13th at 17h CET https://www.sonokinetic.net/p…/instruments/ostinato-strings/


----------



## lucky909091 (Dec 6, 2016)

As an everlasting Sonokinetic fan I am in for sure.
Great idea to produce Ostinati, Sonokinetic.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 6, 2016)

very nice... huge improvement!!! oh I'm heading for sooooo broke...


----------



## procreative (Dec 6, 2016)

Kind of like Action Strings, but probably better sounding if the other Sonokinetic phrase titles are anything to go by.

Only thing thats a bit disappointing is it seems more like measured tremolos than ostinatos as these are all chord based from the above video. Shame you cannot play monophonically to create your own ostinato as opposed to what sounds like Four Seasons type stuff.

I hope it works on Kontakt 5.5.2 as still not jumped to 5.6.1 yet...


----------



## Musicam (Dec 6, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Ostinato Strings: A first Look with Geoff Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> Release of Ostinato Strings is planned on December 13th at 17h CET https://www.sonokinetic.net/p…/instruments/ostinato-strings/



Hi Sonokinetic, one question please. I have Capriccio, can I upgrade to total bundle? Thanks!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 6, 2016)

Musicam said:


> Hi Sonokinetic, one question please. I have Capriccio, can I upgrade to total bundle? Thanks!



Contact us at support.sonokinetic.net and we will see what we can do for you.


----------



## lucky909091 (Dec 6, 2016)

I would like to ask about the Kontakt version compatibility, too.
I did not upgrade from 5.5.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 6, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> I would like to ask about the Kontakt version compatibility, too.
> I did not upgrade from 5.5.



It will be available in 2 formats:

5.1 and above
5.5.2 and above (this version also provides NKS/Komplete Kontrol compatibility)
Both variants are compatible with the free Kontakt Player


----------



## procreative (Dec 6, 2016)

Can you confirm if you can only play chords with this or whether there are options to play monophonic lines?


----------



## Luke W (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes, I'm also wondering about single note playability.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 6, 2016)

its a chord based system with individual control over the muting of the low, mid and high elements of the chord. As usual, we will be providing walkthrough videos on release


----------



## eschroder (Dec 6, 2016)

Are there more than just those 6 patterns?


----------



## guitarman1960 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm disappointed it's only chord based, it sounds like a better version of action strings, whereas I was hoping for some kind of incredible 'ostinato builder' for arpeggiated type stuff.


----------



## procreative (Dec 6, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> its a chord based system with individual control over the muting of the low, mid and high elements of the chord. As usual, we will be providing walkthrough videos on release



Okay thanks, will await your usual excellent walkthroughs, especially the ones Reuben does!


----------



## eschroder (Dec 6, 2016)

guitarman1960 said:


> I'm disappointed it's only chord based, it sounds like a better version of action strings, whereas I was hoping for some kind of incredible 'ostinato builder' for arpeggiated type stuff.



Exactly!


----------



## procreative (Dec 6, 2016)

I think you should all discuss this elsewhere in Sample Talk as this is a Commercial Announcement and we are venturing into other realms of what we would like to see. 

I did create a similar thread there and its unfair on the developer to derail this thread further.


----------



## hen_han (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks and Sounds awesome. Great first Demo! the inversion-Feature and the reinvented Harmonic Shift seems to be really cool. This will complement all the other Phrase libraries really well! I'm totally in.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 7, 2016)

hen_han said:


> Looks and Sounds awesome. Great first Demo! the inversion-Feature and the reinvented Harmonic Shift seems to be really cool. This will complement all the other Phrase libraries really well! I'm totally in.


Thanks, yes the harmonic shift has been re-invented and expanded for Ostinato Strings. All will become clear in our walkthrough tutorials 

For now, here is an Ostinato Strings demo by Franck Barré ... enjoy!


----------



## fiestared (Dec 7, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Thanks, yes the harmonic shift has been re-invented and expanded for Ostinato Strings. All will become clear in our walkthrough tutorials
> 
> For now, here is an Ostinato Strings demo by Frank Barré ... enjoy!



Hi, congrats for your new library ! Are the strings between 0.45 and 1.00 only from "Ostinato" ? Thanks


----------



## fiestared (Dec 8, 2016)

fiestared said:


> Hi, congrats for your new library ! Are the strings between 0.45 and 1.00 only from "Ostinato" ? Thanks


Nobody ?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 8, 2016)

fiestared said:


> Hi, congrats for your new library ! Are the strings between 0.45 and 1.00 only from "Ostinato" ? Thanks


 The short answer is no. When we release the library on the 13th, there will be full video walkthroughs of the product, together with dressed and naked demos so that everyone will know exactly what it can and can't do


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 9, 2016)

Ostinato Strings - Demo by Henning Nugel.



Library Details:

16 Bit version 5.46 Gb sample pool, 13800 samples
24 Bit version 10.59 Gb sample pool, 13800 samples 
1 recorded orchestral section: Strings 52 players
4 recorded microphone positions: Close - Decca tree - Wide - Balcony (Far)
Kontakt Player and Komplete Kontrol version €99,90
Available December 13th 17:00 CET


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 11, 2016)

Here is a DAW Cast from Reuben on Ostinato Strings. 2 days till its release!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 11, 2016)

So there are only single-note rhythmic patterns? Hope the price will be forgiving then...


----------



## HardyP (Dec 11, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Hope the price will be forgiving then...


See this:


Sonokinetic BV said:


> Kontakt Player and Komplete Kontrol version €99,90


----------



## procreative (Dec 11, 2016)

Still think its a shame its chords only. Also to me in Reuben's demo it sounds a smaller ensemble for some reason (more like a chamber orchestra).

Cannot work out from the videos so far if its more complex to create inversions etc with this than simply write them with a traditional string library. I guess the full walkthrough will reveal all!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 11, 2016)

HardyP said:


> See this:


Hm, fair enough.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 11, 2016)

what do we lose with the 99euros version? That's almost doable! Can we get this if we have full Kontakt?


----------



## JC_ (Dec 11, 2016)

That price is great. Looks like this could be a no-brainer.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 11, 2016)

Vastman said:


> what do we lose with the 99euros version? That's almost doable! Can we get this if we have full Kontakt?



It is a Kontakt player instrument, so, it will run on the free Kontakt player too. For Kontakt 5.1 and up, and NKS


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2016)

In preparation for today's release ..... see you at 17:00 CET


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2016)

*Ostinato Strings: The phrase library for complex chords*

Ever since we started developing phrase libraries (and we've done quite a few now), we've been wanting to expand the harmonic material these libraries could output. We've never really been able to go beyond standard major and minor chords with our recorded phrases. There are many reasons for this; because our phrases are recorded live as a whole rather than constructed from smaller pieces, because there are hardware limitations to user's computers and because there are limits to the recording time we can allocate to a specific product while still keeping it affordable. Some of our products do contain different material, and with the harmonic shift function there are ways to approach things like 7th chords and sus chords, but until now we didn't have a way to play all the chords we wanted and also offer different inversions of these chords.

At the heart of the Ostinato series there is an entirely new process that we've been developing for quite some time now. From the recording stage, the entire approach is different from our regular phrase instruments in that we recorded separate intervals for various rhythm building blocks. After careful editing we combine these intervals through an intelligent script that builds them into chords in 5 different voicings and up to 4 inversions (the fourth only for 7th chords).

Not only does the engine build the chords based on the inversion you play in the chord area, but when you play in the harmonic shift area it will judge which inversion it plays based on the chord that came before it, the chord quality on the key you're in and the position of the chord you're triggering in that key. This ensures that transitions are smooth and harmonically correct.

Ostinato recognises and plays 12 different chord types, it is our first instrument that can handle diminished, half-diminished, augmented chords and many more. For a full list check the user manual.

This is the first product in this new line of instruments that will coexist alongside both our Orchestral Series and our Phrase-Based libraries, bridging the gap by doing one specific thing exceptionally well... ostinato chords.

*Tutorial Overview*



*Tutorial In detail*



*Demos*



Ostinato is available for the free Kontakt Player version 5.1 and above and NKS
*
There will be a 50% discount for a limited time.*

https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ostinato-strings/?ref=vi-c

We, at Sonokinetic BV, are very proud to introduce Ostinato Strings to you and can’t wait to hear the amazing things you, our valued customer base, will produce with it.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you very much for this Christmas gift! I was just at the site and noticed the promotion. Cheers!


----------



## pdub (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow!!! Thank you Sonokinetic!


----------



## mac (Dec 13, 2016)

Very generous move @Sonokinetic BV. I also purchased Tutti Vox whilst I was there


----------



## reutunes (Dec 13, 2016)

This is an insane offer - only a limited number of copies available so HURRY HURRY!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep. was also on site with cc in hand, and VIOLAs........ ooops a "foe paw"


----------



## FinGael (Dec 13, 2016)

This is so nice gesture. I will buy at least two of your other products from your Christmas sale - in order to express my support and appreciation for this kind of attitude and generosity.

Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## chrisr (Dec 13, 2016)

Wowzers - thanks!!


----------



## samy (Dec 13, 2016)

This is amazing, thanks so much guys!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks! Can't download it at the moment because of 'heavy traffic', but that was certainly a nice surprise.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Thanks! Can't download it at the moment because of 'heavy traffic', but that was certainly a nice surprise.


We have had rather a lot of traffic as you can imagine, we will be managing the downloads of the library to keep everything flowing and still allow people to claim their copy


----------



## stixman (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you Sonokinetic


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 13, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We have had rather a lot of traffic as you can imagine, we will be managing the downloads of the library to keep everything flowing and still allow people to claim their copy



Thanks very much. I noticed it was on the personal product page. I will definitely get something else from the Christmas sale at sonokinetic.


----------



## Reactor.UK (Dec 13, 2016)

Downloader not working on Win 10 Pro... 

Sonokinetic Content Manager Setup

An error occurred attempting to install Sonokinetic Content Manager

DETAILS:

An error occurred trying to download 'https://www.sonokinetic.net/downloads/cmpc/Sonokinetic Content Manager.application'.

See the setup log file located at 'C:\Users\<USERNAME OMITTED>\AppData\Local\Temp\VSD863A.tmp\install.log' for more information.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 13, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We have had rather a lot of traffic as you can imagine, we will be managing the downloads of the library to keep everything flowing and still allow people to claim their copy


Yep. I was able to claim my copy, but wasn't able to download it yet because of 'heavy traffic'. I'll try again later today. Still fairly shocked about the free copies of this library. Just so absolutely generous of you. On top of that, I'm STOKED to see this product supports more chord voicings, inversions, etc. It's great to see you pushing the envelope even more with this release. Now my Grosso finally has a phrase friend! Hopefully even more by the time this '12 days' is over!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 13, 2016)

Can you let us know when downloads are enabled again? Also there is a 5.1 version as well as a newer one, is the newer version 5.6 or 5.5? Can't find the info on the OST web page.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow, completely unexpected! Merry Christmas!


----------



## IvanP (Dec 13, 2016)

Amazing. Chapeau.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Can you let us know when downloads are enabled again? Also there is a 5.1 version as well as a newer one, is the newer version 5.6 or 5.5? Can't find the info on the OST web page.



There are 2 versions of the instrument ..... 5.1 and above and 5.5.2 and above ( not 5.6 )


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 13, 2016)

Unblelieveable! Thank you Sonokinetic. Head up everyone , the downloads are disabled at the moment due to high traffic . Setup or login to your account and purchase it for free to at least get the item in your account for download later.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks Sonokinetic! 
but some strange stuff for me...... i had to change password 3 times to finally access the site, got the code and downloaded the content manager for Mac ,pasted the serial # & there's an x to the right of serial # so I hit enter and nothing happens............

Thanks


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> Thanks Sonokinetic!
> but some strange stuff for me...... i had to change password 3 times to finally access the site, got the code and downloaded the content manager for Mac ,pasted the serial # & there's an x to the right of serial # so I hit enter and nothing happens............
> 
> Thanks



Hi yes, we are limiting the downloads at the moment, but if its in your account, you can download it later


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 13, 2016)

That's what I did... just went through the process to get it into my account. Will download later. Once it's in your account you have access even in the future if the library should be discontinued.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you Team Sonokinetic for the great gift and the quick reply,I will try at a later time


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 13, 2016)

This is an unbelievable gesture I was going to buy this too when it launched. Thank you so so much @Sonokinetic BV you guys are amazing! Can't wait to download once the traffic has eased!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you. I will doubtless also purchase... had my eye on Toll for a long time...


----------



## tokatila (Dec 13, 2016)

Reactor.UK said:


> Downloader not working on Win 10 Pro...
> 
> Sonokinetic Content Manager Setup
> 
> ...



Same for me, I downloaded the Content Manager again and then it works, at least for me.


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 13, 2016)

Awesome Christmas present. Thank you Sonokinetic for the generosity! 

Brent


----------



## cristianmatei (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Luke W (Dec 13, 2016)

Snagged my free download earlier before the rush. Already a fan of Sonokinetic - but this was an unexpected generosity! Much appreciated!


----------



## Justus (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you guys, very generous!!


----------



## brett (Dec 13, 2016)

+1. Amazing. Many thanks


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 13, 2016)

A Christmas miracle!!! 

Thanks SK!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm going to buy a few things to say thank you as well!


----------



## markleake (Dec 13, 2016)

What a wonderful thing for Sonokinetic to do, especially for a just released library! I missed out on the free copy (some of us live in parts of the world where we are fast asleep when the important things happen ), but I'm certainly going to closely consider the 50% discounted version.

I like how it allows chord inversions and many other chord types to be played in very easily - I had feared it would be harder to use that this.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 13, 2016)

Was lucky enough to get it in time. Very generous offer and truly in the Christmas spirit!. Thank you Sonokinetic! You guys rocks.


----------



## MChangoM (Dec 13, 2016)

Please - all this gratitude for Sonokinetic? Look, I am an existing customer and am extremely satisfied with the quality and features of their products. But these are clearly astute and prudent business people at SK. They've run the numbers and must have projections that show that total revenue from giving Ostinato away in the form of new customers who will be more receptive to other offers in the upcoming 10 days and weeks and years is greater than selling Ostinato at any price - perhaps much greater. Plain and simple, they've done the math and this is a brilliant move. More power to them. And I'll most certainly be buying more products in their Holiday sale because I've done the math. And thank you SK for creating great products.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 13, 2016)

MChangoM said:


> Plain and simple, they've done the math and this is a brilliant move.


A calculated risk though it may be, it's still a risk. They didn't have to do anything. And the strategy wouldn't work at all unless the product adds value for their customers, i.e. if the freebie is good. (Although just showing that they are a company that does this sort of giveaway might earn them some points.)


----------



## gyprock (Dec 13, 2016)

MChangoM said:


> Please - all this gratitude for Sonokinetic? Look, I am an existing customer and am extremely satisfied with the quality and features of their products. But these are clearly astute and prudent business people at SK. They've run the numbers and must have projections that show that total revenue from giving Ostinato away in the form of new customers who will be more receptive to other offers in the upcoming 10 days and weeks and years is greater than selling Ostinato at any price - perhaps much greater. Plain and simple, they've done the math and this is a brilliant move. More power to them. And I'll most certainly be buying more products in their Holiday sale because I've done the math. And thank you SK for creating great products.



So I'm just about to have sex with my wife and she asks me whether I have paid the $5,000 tax bill that we owe. Needless to say I decided to watch television instead.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 13, 2016)

Quite off topic to this thread, but germane to the thought above.



gyprock said:


> So I'm just about to have sex with my wife and she asks me whether I have paid the $5,000 tax bill that we owe. Needless to say I decided to watch television instead.



  , Are you familiar with the tale of the man who had a choice of sex with cuddling or bowling?


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 13, 2016)

It's called good marketing. Much of marketing these days is terrible. It doesn't give any value to the customer, it covers up lousy deals in half truths and deceptive pricing. (Not talking about companies in the VI world in particular here, but about major marketers in all categories.)

This is great marketing because it actually delivers genuine value to customers, and does it in a way that creates good will and loyalty in the market for the company. It's increasingly rare and I'm glad to see it. Plus Ostinato is fun to play!



MChangoM said:


> Please - all this gratitude for Sonokinetic? Look, I am an existing customer and am extremely satisfied with the quality and features of their products. But these are clearly astute and prudent business people at SK. They've run the numbers and must have projections that show that total revenue from giving Ostinato away in the form of new customers who will be more receptive to other offers in the upcoming 10 days and weeks and years is greater than selling Ostinato at any price - perhaps much greater. Plain and simple, they've done the math and this is a brilliant move. More power to them. And I'll most certainly be buying more products in their Holiday sale because I've done the math. And thank you SK for creating great products.


----------



## Harry (Dec 13, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> There are 2 versions of the instrument ..... 5.1 and above and 5.5.2 and above ( not 5.6 )


There are 2 versions - the top one does not say which version is it, and the 2nd one says its Kontakt 5.1 --- so I guess its the top one given I have the latest version of Kontakt?


----------



## elpedro (Dec 13, 2016)

Harry said:


> There are 2 versions - the top one does not say which version is it, and the 2nd one says its Kontakt 5.1 --- so I guess its the top one given I have the latest version of Kontakt?


yes the top one is the nks ready version and the version for the latest kontakt.I just had the first chance to play with mine, and it sounds awesome!A no-brainer at that price! wow!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 13, 2016)

Harry said:


> There are 2 versions - the top one does not say which version is it, and the 2nd one says its Kontakt 5.1 --- so I guess its the top one given I have the latest version of Kontakt?


You need to have 5.5.2 or newer to use the unmarked one (the nks version). 5.1 version should be the same besides nks features (for use on Komplete Kontrol Keyboards).

Sounds great and works amazing well except for two small notes for Sonokinetic : Keyswitch mute buttons don't work consistently while notes are held and pan controls to right seems to lower volume or muffle sound. Simple fixes, Thanks again for a wonderful tool.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 13, 2016)

MChangoM said:


> Please - all this gratitude for Sonokinetic? Look, I am an existing customer and am extremely satisfied with the quality and features of their products. But these are clearly astute and prudent business people at SK. They've run the numbers and must have projections that show that total revenue from giving Ostinato away in the form of new customers who will be more receptive to other offers in the upcoming 10 days and weeks and years is greater than selling Ostinato at any price - perhaps much greater. Plain and simple, they've done the math and this is a brilliant move. More power to them. And I'll most certainly be buying more products in their Holiday sale because I've done the math. And thank you SK for creating great products.


A clear win/win then!) What astonishes me is that it's not a free or lite version, but a full blown premium AAA product given to all of us free of charge in return for new customers engagement. Seriously, if the benefits are so obvious, why don't we see other companies join the initiative this Christmas?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Sounds great and works amazing well except for two small notes for Sonokinetic : Keyswitch mute buttons don't work consistently while notes are held and pan controls to right seems to lower volume or muffle sound. Simple fixes, Thanks again for a wonderful tool.



We will look into these issues and issue a fix soon


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2016)

the 50% discount ends tomorrow (15th) at 17:00CET


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 14, 2016)

I've used Toll on several recent projects. it's great!



mc_deli said:


> Thank you. I will doubtless also purchase... had my eye on Toll for a long time...


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 14, 2016)

I must have missed the option for this. I downloaded and it seems to be working fine. Is there a way to check which version I've got? 



Sonokinetic BV said:


> It will be available in 2 formats:
> 
> 5.1 and above
> 5.5.2 and above (this version also provides NKS/Komplete Kontrol compatibility)
> Both variants are compatible with the free Kontakt Player


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2016)

The easiest way to tell the difference between the versions is the key colour of the virtual keyboard. If the unused white keys are black, then its for 5.1, otherwise its 5.5.2 and up.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 14, 2016)

I downloaded it today. It really has a very nice sound to it. It works well and is fluid when you change keys/chords. Thank you very much and a nice present.
What would good maybe in the future is to add to it with more patterns with different time signatures like say 5/4 etc.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks, I have the right version. All good, thank you.



Sonokinetic BV said:


> The easiest way to tell the difference between the versions is the key colour of the virtual keyboard. If the unused white keys are black, then its for 5.1, otherwise its 5.5.2 and up.


----------



## Tanadrum (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi.

Thanks to Sonokinetic for this great stuff.

I have a problem. When i move the mod-wheel, i experiment cpu peaks. I have tried bith Ableton Live and Reaper, and the same thing happens to me with all patches (16 bit lite too).

Someone else with the same problem?

PD: Isn't a buffer problem. I tried at 256 samples with a RME, i always use 128 with several tracks and without problems.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2016)

Tanadrum said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks to Sonokinetic for this great stuff.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Please adjust your audio buffer to 512. If you still experience issues, please create a support ticket at support.sonokinetic.net.


----------



## Tanadrum (Dec 14, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please adjust your audio buffer to 512. If you still experience issues, please create a support ticket at support.sonokinetic.net.



Thanks. I have cpu peaks even 1024 samples, when move the mod-wheel. In my opinion, kontakt is not efficient enough yet (and already takes years in the market). 

I desactivate the cpu energy option in windows 10, and at least there is no dropouts. But the cpu shows peaks when i use the mod-wheel. 

Don't worry, I have cpu problems with more kontakt libraries, and although I have all passed a ssd a few weeks ago, the problems persist. 

As i said, thanks for everything. :D


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2016)

Tanadrum said:


> Thanks. I have cpu peaks even 1024 samples, when move the mod-wheel. In my opinion, kontakt is not efficient enough yet (and already takes years in the market).
> 
> I desactivate the cpu energy option in windows 10, and at least there is no dropouts. But the cpu shows peaks when i use the mod-wheel.
> 
> ...



What version of Kontakt are you running? There were big efficiencies introduced in Kontakt 5.5 + compared to Kontakt 5.1 for example.


----------



## Tanadrum (Dec 14, 2016)

I agree that i use the last version: Is Kontakt 5.6.1 (R48)

But as user of kontakt since version 1, i've always had performance problems. Now i use 16 Gb of ram, and all libraries housed in SSD's, and only noticed improvement in the loading times. I do not know if the problem is windows + kontakt, or what.


----------



## Quanah (Dec 14, 2016)

I just confirmed it on my Windows 10, Reaper system. Moving the mod-wheel, I am seeing 80+% spikes in Kontakt(latest build) cpu meter. Alone it still plays okay, but in a large project it definitely lets itself be known when moving the mod-wheel.


----------



## Tanadrum (Dec 14, 2016)

Quanah said:


> I just confirmed it on my Windows 10, Reaper system. Moving the mod-wheel, I am seeing 80+% spikes in Kontakt(latest build) cpu meter. Alone it still plays okay, but in a large project it definitely lets itself be known when moving the mod-wheel.



It is the same as I thought. With several tracks this is a real problem.


----------



## Quanah (Dec 14, 2016)

Seeing same behavior in standalone, btw.


----------



## Tanadrum (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes, i had also tried. We will wait to see if it happens to more users.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes, just checked and with both 16 and 24 bit, the cpu does spike in both standalone and in Reaper. I even tried to drop below 512 with little to no improvement.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2016)

I have just tried to replicate what u all are observing...using 24 bit samples only: I can see no change in any of my 12 threads when wankin' on the mod wheel; I'm using Sonar Platinum, which admittedly has some awesome recent win 10 load leveling improvements Apple/other windows daws don't have but...still I should see something!

OK, just tried standalone... Kontakt reported around a 27% cpu hit for a second, fluctuating around but below this as I ran thru the mod wheel... I'll now try this with other libs... *I'm even more impressed with Sonar now... it re-distributed whatever is going on so well I didn't see it!

OK, so tried both Maximo and Capriccio as well as Spitfire SSS ensembles and a few others... none spike Kontakt when using the mod wheel... So yea, somethin' is going on which I can see could easily screw with some machines...

I'm running Kontakt full... 5.6.0

As to asio settings, this isn't the issue as on same settings other libraries, including SK's don't cause a cpu hit...

Tandrum... Kontakt is very efficient... streaming, multi-core, etc... could it be improved? of course... but the cpu hit seems limited to the new library...


----------



## FinGael (Dec 24, 2016)

FinGael said:


> This is so nice gesture. I will buy at least two of your other products from your Christmas sale - in order to express my support and appreciation for this kind of attitude and generosity.
> 
> Thank you and Merry Christmas.



The promise above fulfilled: Vivace, Minimal, Sotto and Capriccio (+ the free Ostinato Strings + EMP) found a new home. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 24, 2016)

FinGael said:


> The promise above fulfilled: Vivace, Minimal, Sotto and Capriccio (+ the free Ostinato Strings + EMP) found a new home.
> 
> Merry Christmas.



I also added Vivace, Minimal, Capriccio (as well as the free Ostinatio and EMP)......time for a new learning curve 
Thanks SK.


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 5, 2017)

Really liking these, especially since they came at no cost. Any chance of adding triplet figures to the options maybe in a future update?


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 5, 2017)

DynamicK said:


> Really liking these, especially since they came at no cost. Any chance of adding triplet figures to the options maybe in a future update?


+1


----------



## Stevie (Feb 6, 2017)

Any news on the CPU spike issue? I'm experiencing that one. Another library where this happens is the Spitfire Harp (only with the Slid articulation, though).


----------



## Tanadrum (Feb 6, 2017)

It seems that at the moment there is no news. I do not use the library for that, although it is appreciated that it was a gift. 

Like you, i experimented the same problem with some other libraries (very few).


----------



## Stevie (Feb 6, 2017)

I really think it's a scripting problem. I just filed a bug report. Let's see if they can locate and fix it.


----------



## Tanadrum (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes, patience and encouragement for the developer.


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 6, 2017)

Here is a workaround I found: 
1. Deselect mod wheel control via the UI. 
2. Using the automation tab, assign the master volume to the mod wheel/CC 1. 
3. Also using the automation tab, set the From % value to 15 and the To % value to 50.

This removed the massive cpu spike I was getting.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Folks,

There is some filtering added to the mod wheel which is why some of you are experiencing some cpu spikes when you move it. If you are seeing these spikes, first try to make sure that Kontakt is using all available cores on your machine, and not restricted to a single core. If the spikes aren't affecting the audio, then they can be ignored as they are momentary spikes and not constant. If your audio is being affected, then you could try increasing your audio buffer size. If after that, your audio is still being affected, you could try using the 16 bit patch rather than the 24 bit one or automate the high/mid/low volume controls and use them to control volume rather than the mod wheel.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tanadrum (Feb 21, 2017)

tonaliszt said:


> Here is a workaround I found:
> 1. Deselect mod wheel control via the UI.
> 2. Using the automation tab, assign the master volume to the mod wheel/CC 1.
> 3. Also using the automation tab, set the From % value to 15 and the To % value to 50.
> ...



Following this method, the layers works?? Or only can use a layer and the mod-wheel only control the total volume of kontakt?

I supose that the mod-wheel controls the dynamics, that it to say, the cross-fade between the different dynamic layers. Then, your method respects this??

Thanks.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 21, 2017)

We are going to provide a variant of the instrument that puts less strain on the processor when the modwheel is activated, so this should help those experiencing issues with the present instrument. The variant will be in addition to the current instruments and is being beta tested at the moment.


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 21, 2017)

Tanadrum said:


> Following this method, the layers works?? Or only can use a layer and the mod-wheel only control the total volume of kontakt?
> 
> I supose that the mod-wheel controls the dynamics, that it to say, the cross-fade between the different dynamic layers. Then, your method respects this??
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't remember any crossfading layers, but it looks like Sonokinetic is on the ball here and will have it cleared up soon.


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 22, 2017)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We are going to provide a variant of the instrument that puts less strain on the processor when the modwheel is activated, so this should help those experiencing issues with the present instrument. The variant will be in addition to the current instruments and is being beta tested at the moment.




YAH !!!


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Feb 24, 2017)

How can I switch off the release samples?


----------



## procreative (Feb 24, 2017)

Andreas Moisa said:


> How can I switch off the release samples?



I think you press a keyswitch to turn them off, click the i symbol at the bottom of the GUI and it will show the keyswitch layout. Either that or click the cog symbol and its in there.


----------

